# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Ajotapaseuranta ja muut vastaavat telematiikkajärjestelmät

## karihoo

Heti alkuun sanon mielipiteeni: Työnantaja joka antaa työntekijän käsiin usean sadan tuhannen euron hintaisen työkalun lienee oikeutettu ohjeistamaan ja *valvomaan* työkalujensa käyttöä. Kun kyse on lisäksi vielä useisiin miljooniin ihmisiin suoraan vaikuttavasta toimialasta niin jo senkin perusteella on selvää, että työn tekemistä säännellään ja joissakin asioissa hyvin tarkastikin. Monesti tämä työkalu on käytössäni ilman lähiesimiehen välitöntä valvontaa vaikka muilla toimialoilla näin voisi ollakin (ajatusleikkinä siis voisin tehdä tällä "vehkeellä" mitä huvittaa).

Mutta koska en halua tehdä työtäni miten sattuu niin esitän kysymyksen: Miksi ihmeessä työnantaja ei saa seurata kalliiden työkalujensa käyttöä?




> Minua häiritsee pahasti, jos tuulilasin  eteen laitetaan jotain loistavia näyttöjä, jotka varsinkin pimeään  aikaan kiusaavat. Muutamassa autossa ko. ecosmart on kaiken lisäksi  asennettu juuri sille korkeudelle, mistä katselen ajaessani. Ihan kuin  katvealueita ei olisi näissä nykyautoissa isojen peilien ym. takia  muutenkin jo tarpeeksi. Nuo vempeleet saisi asentaa vaikka yhdessä  Helmi-laitteen kanssa jonnekin tuulilasin yläpuolelle, josta niitä  voivat vilkuilla halukkaat.
> 
> Lisäksi katujen kunto on sellainen, että paikoitellen ecosmart näyttää  helkutin usein kaikenlaisia kolmiovaroitusmerkkejä vaikka ajaisit  rauhallisesti. Ihan turha vempele niin kauan kun ajoympäristö on se mikä  se on! Eikä muutamien automallien surkea jousitus ainakaan paranna  tilannetta!
> 
> PS. Esimerkki. Mitähän ecosmart mahtaa näyttää ajettaessa vaikkapa  linjan h14 reittiä Fredrikinkadulla? Ihan järkyttävä heittoinen  kivikatu!


Olen itsekin antanut palautetta monitorin sijoituspaikasta ja sitähän ei  ole pakko pitää päällä ajon aikana = tiedon kerääminen ei esty  monitorin sulkemisen vuoksi.

Otathan huomioon että kyseessä on vasta järjestelmän käyttöönottovaihe  ja käsittääkseni Helsingin seudun linjareiteistä ei aiemmin ole kerätty  tällaista "telematiikkatietoa".




> Kyllä niitä Ecosmartin antamia tietoja  verrattaessa otetaan huomioon millä linjalla autot ovat ollet, ei  verrata linjojen h14 ja esim. 345 tietoja keskenään vaan samalla  linjalla olleita ja vielä eri autotkin huomioidaan. Ja jokainen laite on  kalibroitu juuri kyseisen auton jousituksen ominaisuudet huomioon  ottaen..


Käsittääkseni Ecosmart-järjestelmän kalibrointia ei vielä ole tehty  autotyyppien tai linjojen välillä eli kuljettajalle näytetään anturien  absoluuttinen informaatio. Esitin laitteiston toimittajalle että  "cornering"-arvoa pyöristettäisiin eli että bussin kulkusuuntaan nähden  poikittaisakselin mittausarvoja esitettäisiin 500 millisekunnin ajalta  mitattuina keskiarvoina.

----------


## Kuru

On eräs varjopuolikin tällä säästöintoilulla, maalla kun ajellaan hiukan erilaisia ajosarjoja, ei pelkästään yhtä ja samaa reittiä tunnista toiseen kuten paikkurissa niin mm. vaihtajien odottelu siitä syystä että joku on halunnut polttoainetta säästää on aika hanurista. Parhaimmillaan olet kahdesta-kolmesta seuraavasta lähdöstä myöhässä ja minkä toinen säästää niin muut tuhlaa.  Onhan noille ekolaitteille sinänsä tilausta, jos jaksaa seurata, miten pienillä muutoksilla ilman hidastelua voi polttoainetta säästää.

----------


## Koala

Ei polttoaineen säästö tarkoita hidastelua.

----------


## a__m

> Ei polttoaineen säästö tarkoita hidastelua.


Ei sen pitäisikään, mutta kuljettajia on monekseen. Suurin aikasäästöhän, etenkin muun liikenteen ehdoilla esimerkiksi ruuhkassa ajettaessa, tulee pysäkkiajoista.

Taloudellinen ajotapa tarkoittaa muutakin kuin hidastelua. Tavattoman suuri merkitys on liikennetilanteiden ennakoinnissa. Kuten autokoulussa opetetaan, punaisiin ei kannata rynnätä suin päin seisoskelemaan.

Taloudellinen ajotapa ei tarkoita tahattoman hitaita kiihdytyksiä tai satojen metrien jarrutuksia pysäkille. Olen huomannut sen lähinnä ärsyttävän matkustajia. Linja-autoon kun ei tulla viihtymään, vaan siirtymään paikasta toiseen. Mikäli tämä siirtyminen tapahtuu kiusallisen hitaasti, kiusaus siirtyä omaan autoon on suuri.

Mitä tulee ripeään liikkumiseen bussilla, on auton hallintalaitteiden käytön tarkka osaaminen perusteltua. On tiedettävä, mitä mistäkin napista tapahtuu. Mainitakseni yhden esimerkin, on matkustamon peilit säädettävä siten, että ovisyvennyksiin on esteetön näkyvyys. Tällöin voin sulkea takaovet rahastustapahtuman aikana, enkä aiheuta turhaa lämmönhukkaa matkustamoon talvisaikaan tai tahatonta viivytystä alkaessani tarkastelemaan oviaukkojen tilaa sisään tulevien matkustajien tullessa sisään. Tyhjäkäyntikin kun kuluttaa polttoainetta turhaan.

On kuitenkin valitettavaa, etteivät kaikki kuljettajat kykene käyttämään ajamansa auton ominaisuuksia tehokkaasti mutta mahdollisimman taloudellisesti, mikä on toki ymmärrettävissä jo yksinomaan yksilöiden motorisilla eroavaisuuksilla. Taloudellisuus ei ole sama asia kuin hidastelu, mutta valitettavan usein se sellaisena ilmenee.

----------

